

Why OPEC Doesn't Mind Low Oil Prices - MikeCapone
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/08/why-opec-doesnt-mind-low-oil-prices/61557/

======
mooism2
$60/barrel oil would have been considered absurdly expensive a decade ago.
Perhaps OPEC has not forgotten that.

